# GSP or EP



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

So I rescued my dog when she was about 3 months old from someone that had her living in a shed. I had been looking for a GSP for awhile and came across her and instantly fell for her. I got her for free and she is not registered. It really does not matter now what breed she is because she is an awesome dog as far as birds go. She is an awesome family dog as well. I recently showed a picture of her to a friend of mine that trains GSP's and he said that she looks more like a English Pointer. It really does not matter to me as I will not be breeding her or selling her, it is more for my own curiosity. Also more to see what my next dog will be. I am sure that the similarities as far as behavior and instinct are probably the same between the breeds.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

It could be a cross with both. It to me looks like it has a lot more Pointer like features. Like you said it don't matter..... Looks healthy and sure like the water.....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Neither. I think it has more setter features than anything. Minus the long hair...


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Neither. I think it has more setter features than anything. Minus the long hair...


i was thinking the same thing.. maybe a cross of a EP and ES


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree that head looks all setter without the hair.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Another vote for setter/ ep cross.


----------

